# Crawler harnesses recommendations



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I saw about a million over at Bass Pro. What brand and style 
would you recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Are you talking about making your own of premade. Gary


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

You're going to get a lot of responses on this one....especially with the varying styles between the western basin trollers/drifters to the central basin guys. Myself, I like #4 willow double bladed harnesses. Set up with 2 octopus style hooks and a final stinger which is KEY, IMO. Color will be purely experimental for you because everyone seems to have something different in mind. I typically like copper, watermelon, chartruese, flo. orange and flo. green. Last season, we did real well on the single bladed "magnum" harnesses with the same hook set up......I think I have a pic...here are some productive colors and the style we use.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Walleye007 said:


> I saw about a million over at Bass Pro. What brand and style
> would you recommend? Thanks in advance.


I see you are from Toledo do you fish the western basin the most? Do you troll or drift?


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I see you are from Toledo do you fish the western basin the most? Do you troll or drift?


For slow trolling in the western basin. As far west as MI to Huron.

Gary - I don't plan on tying my own yet. I'll need to go to one of your seminars first! So I am looking for store purchased for the time being.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Can you tell me The ones they had how were they were made. Ex were they just like a foot or two long or are they about 4-6 ft long with a barrel swivel on the end. What kinda beads did they have and did they have a quick change clevis. Trying to see how you can get by until the day comes that you can tie your own. Thanks Gary


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

blue dolphin said:


> Can you tell me The ones they had how were they were made. Ex were they just like a foot or two long or are they about 4-6 ft long with a barrel swivel on the end. What kinda beads did they have and did they have a quick change clevis. Trying to see how you can get by until the day comes that you can tie your own. Thanks Gary


Gary, I really couldn't tell how long the leaders were or if they had barrels, etc. I just browsed an entire isle full of literally hundreds at BP and thought I'd check here for advice before pulling the trigger.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

what port are you running out of, I purchased 850 harness over the 
winter of different sizes, if you want to build your own, just
change bead and put on your own blades. Just p.m me if intrested.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Walleye 007. If you can find some that are about 6ft long in a snelled double hook harness for colordos that would be ideal. If not get the longest you can. Usually premade snelled harness are made out of 10 or 12lb test so if your trolling them with inlines and going through some fish you will have to change harnesses alot so you dont break off. You can also use these with bottom bouncers. If they dont have a barrel swivel on the end put one on there. I recommend about a size two no bigger than a 3. As far as dipseys go you can find some that are made out of heavy flouro like 40 lb get those and attach to a 8-10 ft flouro leader and you should be good to go. Hope this helps Gary


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would make your own but if you want to buy some pre made here are some links. 

R run them off inline weights or bottom bouncers anywhere in the western basin, 1, 2 oz inlines weights and bottom bouncers in 2oz, 3oz and 4 oz should handle most depths and fishing conditions. 

http://www.bigpapasportfishing.com/big_papa_crawler_harnesses.htm buy the gold ones for the western basin. 

http://franksgreatoutdoors.com/fishing/trolling-gear/harnesses?limit=30&p=3&manufacturer=3296 Any of the ones on this page make a fine trolling rig. 

Any gold or copper back blades with 4-6 ft of 15-20 pound test will work well and offer a lot of flexibility. If you get a chance Fishermans Warf sells pre made trolling rigs with nice blades from JT Custom Tackle and Silver Streak.


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

For those tying your own harnesses try a Mustad Slow Death I believe a #2 red hook and tye a red #6 trailer hook about 4 in. down. I just started tyind this set up last year and it out fished my standard harnesses. IT beads and I use snap barrel swivles so I can change out my flasher spoons with ease, and quick change clevis . I use a snap swivle on my pole to a barrel swivle on front of flasher spoon to a barrel swivle on bottom of spoon to a snap swivle on my harness. I do this set up because the slow death hook puts a twist , like a corkscrew on the night crawler so I have no line twist, 20 Lb. Gama floura-carbon line for harness. Buddies of mine that see them say my trailer hooks are to small but 60% of fish caught are from the trailer hook, the smaller hook can almost be completely hidden in worm.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Makin Bacon said:


> For those tying your own harnesses try a Mustad Slow Death I believe a #6 red hook and tye a red #4 trailer hook about 4 in. down. I just started tyind this set up last year and it out fished my standard harnesses. IT beads and I use snap barrel swivles so I can change out my flasher spoons with ease, and quick change clevis . I use a snap swivle on my pole to a barrel swivle on front of flasher spoon to a barrel swivle on bottom of spoon to a snap swivle on my harness. I do this set up because the slow death hook puts a twist , like a corkscrew on the night crawler so I have no line twist, 20 Lb. Gama floura-carbon line for harness. Buddies of mine that see them say my trailer hooks are to small but 60% of fish caught are from the trailer hook, the smaller hook can almost be completely hidden in worm.


Can you show a picture of this?


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

My dgital camera is broken but I took some from my phone not really clear . It's in my album under harness.


----------



## XTackle (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are some Worms to go with your Harnesses, Seven colors to start. 

























































They should be in stores later this week.
Good Luck
Ed from XTackle


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Ed never big fan of gulp but i cant wait to give these a go and see how they do. Will report back once I run the experiments. Awesome looking artificials though. Gary


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I fished Gulp Alive crawlers and leaches, side by side, same program as real crawlers on my trolled crawler harnesses:T. One side of the boat artificial and one side real. BB's and snap weights. It came out about 2:1 in favor of the real crawlers. I figured it would be closer, but it was'nt. Mike


----------



## XTackle (Jan 28, 2007)

I too have had mix luck with Artificial Worms, Pre-fishing I have use Gulp with positive results, but I can never put them on when it counts. That said, If you catch fish on a Pink Squirrel BIO Bait you don't have much choice. You guy's know better than most about slow fishing Crawlers, this is just a new option to a presentation that we know works.
Good Luck,
Ed


----------



## XTackle (Jan 28, 2007)

After playing with A few colors I personally like the Pink Squirrel, Spring is almost here.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If you want to purchase harnesses, I would order them from either ole Pete's or bigpapasportfishing. Both make great harnesses for those who would rather purchase than make there own. They also both carry great blades and components. 

Scott


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

The new blades and hardware coming out from JT Custom tackle is awesome. The new inlines in 1 and 1 3/4 are off the charts including there new blade colors. The new blades by Silver streak in UV are really good. I suggest anyone looking for either come to craigs at erieoutfitters soon. I will be there this Saturday for the big seminars by Pappa Scott. Het and Travis and to talk fishing with anyone that wants to. Hope to see you there. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

It just sucks that I am about 10 1/2 hours away from Craigs place


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> It just sucks that I am about 10 1/2 hours away from Craigs place


Lol Dave we need you to move here. BD


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah Gary I know it I actually fish there about 20 times more than I fish in the state that I live in.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's my suggestion for store bought. Stay away from the big national stores. Go to the local bait/ tackle stores. They will have what you want/need. I see you are from Toledo so I do not know what stores are close to you. However I am sure you know of them. Get a nice selection of colors and blade type/size that fits your budget.
Don't be afraid to try some harnesses with solid blade colors such as orange, gold, or chartruese. Same color on both sides of blade. Beads can match or compliment. 
If you buy some that work really work well for you then recreate them yourself.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Give Craig a call and ask him to put a basic collection together for you. Tell him how much you would want to spend and then have him mail the selection to you.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

if you go to lakeeriesportfishing.com on their home page is a video that shows you how to make your own crawler harness.thought this might interest someone.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I'm beatin this thread to death but....As far as style of blades, does anyone vary style of blade (willow, Indiana,Colorado) with conditions? Do you use a particular style seasonaly, locationaly or is it a fish activity level thing.
In the past I have focused on color/size of blades/beads and havn't spent much time with the different shapes. After the post that talked about how a fish sees the different style blades I've been wonderin how to incorperate blade shape in the arsenal.
As always thanks for any input!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

This year I'm making a harnes with 2 diffrent blades to give a try to see. Im thinking a willow on top and colorado behind. 
Never know til you try. I just need to make sure the spin doesn't stop or interfere with the other

Try pulling diffrent ones at the same time and see whats working


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

The serrated willowleaf blades by Warrior Lures have more vibration than the others. They worked really well for us all the time, but shined in stained water conditions. They helped the fish find the meat through sound then site.
Hope this helps.
Big Papa Sports


----------



## Yeehaaa (Feb 17, 2010)

A couple of the experienced members think that the back of the blade is more important than the front. 

Has anyone experimented with putting reflective/holographic tape or something of the like on the back of the blade?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I know quite a few blade painters and manufacturers serving the OGF community, some big, some small, but not one comes to mind that sends work out of the country. Mind naming who you're talking about baiter?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

My most recent creations!


----------



## redeaglekev (Sep 30, 2004)

Every nice Norm


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice American made blades, tied by a US serviceman, sweet! Thanks for serving in between fishing trips!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Those are some nice looking harness Norm. We'll put them to the test this years. I saw they and started to droll look yummie


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Steve, I'd be happy to tie a few up for you if you want. I just enjoy making them, heck i'll never use the hundred I have made over the winter.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those look sweet Norm!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

normd said:


> Steve, I'd be happy to tie a few up for you if you want. I just enjoy making them, heck i'll never use the hundred I have made over the winter.


I may take you up on that offer. Then we can get out and slay the fish


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Send me your address in a PM, Steve.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Since we're still talking about worm harnesses, I tied up a few the other night (about 50 or so). Anyway, I had no way to store them, so I started to search this site for ideas. I decided to use the foam swimming noodles, so I picked up a couple at Target. Looked through all my old gym bags, etc... on a place to put the holders, but it just didn't seem right to me. Then I found a small suitcase in the attic. It works great. The case holds it's square shape, but isn't so rigid that it can't be crammed in somewhere, it's very light, and has a zipper that allows the entire top to fold open allowing full access to what's inside. Plus it has wheels and a cool carrying handle (ok, so that's not really a selling point). I don't have the exact measurements with me, but maybe just over two feet long, about that wide, and just over a foot deep. I've been testing it out, throwing it around the living room, and so far so good. Just wanted to pass the idea along in case anyone else is trying to figure out what to do with their harnesses.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I just use 1 qt. freezer bags. Loop up the harnesses so they will fit inside. I can carry 50 harnesses along with a couple hundred blades and the sinkers all in a six pack cooler. There's still room left over for whatever. I don't store nor transport styrofoam! That just me though.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I feel like a broken record and figured everyone on OGF would have saw this by now but here it is again. I use this box by B&B bait boxes, they are very solid boxes. they also sell a couple other models.

I use the one with the green noodles in it since it holds the most and has a front pocket. these boxes float. they make awesome crank boxes too some of my friends have them work great.


----------



## jgriss (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the looks of the B&B boxes. Do you know of a store that sells them. I would like to hold one to check it out better before I spent that kind of money.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

jgriss said:


> I like the looks of the B&B boxes. Do you know of a store that sells them. I would like to hold one to check it out better before I spent that kind of money.


Nobody sells them that I know of. You have my word that they are worth it. They are hand made and use quality material. MANY guys use them, maybe start a thread so more guys that have them will chime in. Alot of guys that have come to my seminars have seen mine and always comment on how cool and or nice/functional it is. I've had mine for 3 years and it looks brand new, they are great boxes, they make crank boxes for musky guys too. They are pricey for a reason, for the guy who truly wants a nice box to store his baits in.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where did you get the blades? They look awesome I have tied a few but they are your basic gold and silver:F


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Ole Pete's is where i got those willows. Janns is where i got the colorado with the pink stripe black dots. R & R are the other ones. The beads came from an toy jewerly kit my young daughters never used. Must have been 100 different colors and styles of beads in the kit.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Norm,

I buy the small lots of beads but never thought of the ones from the kids stuff I probally have 2000 around here and probally 1000 more in the carpet. I've finally got a good use for them


----------

